# Working and depersonlization



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

Who works with depersonlization? If so, what kind of work do you do?


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Obviously not the answer your looking for but right now I don't work and I fear I never will be able to. But I'd like to hear from other people on how they handle work with dp!!!


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

I tried working at a retail store but the constant running around and crowds of people made me really anxious so I quit. I am returning to university in September, which will be better than work for sure. Would love to know how people handle dpdr while working/going to school.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

i work at a tire shop, i figured it would keep me busy and get me use to the real world and help me face it again

its been 2-3 weeks since ive been working there, idk if i improved, i do think my hyper awareness anxiety or whatever may have increased

i cant work without my fish oil or ill go insane, constant always listening to sounds, especially in a loud tire shop, jesus

but fish oil takes care of that for the most part

maybe my communication skills have increased, i still feel numb, dont know what im saying

i did get a laugh the other day,

they say keep busy and 40 hours a week sure is keeping me busy

cant just dwell forever, need to focus on our futures


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I work as an art director at a busy design agency. I also teach at a local university. Work has been harder since the resurgence of my anxiety and DP/DR but I have consistently help it together and am gunning for a promotion still. It's a very bizarre separation where I am fully able to guide myself professionally and outwardly but inwardly I'm often a scattered mess.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Manic D said:


> I work as an art director at a busy design agency. I also teach at a local university. Work has been harder since the resurgence of my anxiety and DP/DR but I have consistently help it together and am gunning for a promotion still. It's a very bizarre separation where I am fully able to guide myself professionally and outwardly but inwardly I'm often a scattered mess.


my god idk how u would be able to teach a class but go u man, i was thinking about being a football coach, maybe it would of been a good idea, anyways we in this together, we keep pushing


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It can be very difficult depending on the job you do and how stressful it is....

In my experience jobs that are high paced and very demanding are go go go and require extreme concentration are very difficult to keep up with....I actually had to quit two excellent jobs with great money because of DP (Simply because the stress was too much)

I have basically worked for the same company for many years now but it is now on an as needed basis so i get plenty of rest and time off....It suits them and it suits me....

To be honest if i didnt live at home with my folks and if I had a mortgage etc etc I would be f****d

So even though I dont have much money I consider myself very blessed to have a roof over my head and food in my mouth....When youve had DP as long as ive had it you learn to appreciate the simple things in life (Your MENTAL WELL BEING for instance)


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I have always worked while having DP/DR and it normally doesn't make working harder unless I have to talk in front of people (Being more than 2 people at a time) I once was a waiter and that was super hard because I had to constantly deal with people and most of the time they were rude. It is different for everybody but it was a lot harder for me in the beginning, I have since learned how to deal with it (well mostly) and can keep the panic in check.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> i work at a tire shop, i figured it would keep me busy and get me use to the real world and help me face it again
> 
> its been 2-3 weeks since ive been working there, idk if i improved, i do think my hyper awareness anxiety or whatever may have increased
> 
> ...


I worked with lawnmower tires for 6 years! I learned way more about tires than I ever wanted too haha, One time I had one blow up in my face... that fucked with my anxiety big time.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

RedSky said:


> I have always worked while having DP/DR and it normally doesn't make working harder unless I have to talk in front of people (Being more than 2 people at a time) I once was a waiter and that was super hard because I had to constantly deal with people and most of the time they were rude. It is different for everybody but it was a lot harder for me in the beginning, I have since learned how to deal with it (well mostly) and can keep the panic in check.


Stress made it harder!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

RedSky said:


> I worked with lawnmower tires for 6 years! I learned way more about tires than I ever wanted too haha, One time I had one blow up in my face... that fucked with my anxiety big time.


Stress made it harder!


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Stress made it harder!


Stress makes anything harder.


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm a waitress at Olive Garden, when my depersonalization gets bad I concentrate on how I'm interacting with people, making them smile, they think I'm normal because in all reality I am! They're enjoying themselves and tell me I'm a good waitress and stuff, sometimes I get negative tables so I concentrate on the good ones. It's hard, but human contact is best for this.


----------



## Thatgirlbrooke (Sep 2, 2017)

Just think about how strong your mind is and think " hmm I know what I'm doing so I must be ok" even if it's autopilot your brain does this for a reason and we should all appreciate our body trying to help us and trust it


----------



## Supern0va (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm currently working in a college, partly teaching, partly training staff with technology. I've been in this job for just over a year, and have previously only ever had jobs with less responsibility, shift work etc.

It's the longest I've held down a job and I do find it very tough at times, but I find that doing a job which I find rewarding, and even know rationally is having a positive impact on others when I can't actually feel like that, is a good way to keep me on track and make me feel like my life does have meaning/ worth.

I must say, though, a few years ago when my episodes were more severe and longer I don't think I'd have been able to do this. I started part time just in a cafe first and have made baby steps from there. If I'd have jumped into something like this having been out of work I think it'd have killed me.

All that said, I am having another really difficult period at the moment, and am back at the stage where I'm seriously questioning how long I can stick it out. It's a horrible predicament where work gets stressful, that triggers an episode, work gets more stressful because of that (because I'm not on the ball, forgetting things etc.) and so forth.

I'm looking to go back into therapy soon, though, which I really hope will help keep me on track.


----------



## Maddyn (May 4, 2017)

Im currently doing a traineeship at a school for autism, it is full time 8:30 start to 3:30 and 4:30 on wednesdays, im finding it extremely difficult and cant seem to do a whole week of work only a few times, im trying so hard to get out of this bad place and my biggest fear is to be not working again and thinking about this disorder all day, i want to succeed and i dont want to dissapoint myself again but i dont know how to juggle full time work and recovery, another thing that makes it difficult is the room i am in, i have the hardest room in the school all the children are low functioning with lots of behaviours which keeps me distracted but also adds so much stress i end up breaking down to my mum some nights or starting fights with my boyfriend sometimes, i dont know if this is right for me but i dont feel like i have any other options.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I actually think the solution is part time work if you can manage it....

Full time, high demand, high stress jobs are a no no in my opinion...


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

I've been working at Best Buy for about 2 years my DP started about 6 months. It's been sort of difficult to work. But it gives me something to do


----------



## Purple_wolf49 (Sep 30, 2017)

I was only recently diagnosed however in looking back at my work history it has been very eratic and short periods at each. I also tend to have relations with guys at work and it never ends well.


----------

